

How installing & managing apps should have been on Windows 7 - cypriend
http://inttips.com/allmyapps-everybody-wants-app/

======
oliwarner
Well that's the ugliest implementation of a package manager I've ever seen.

But that is the answer. A package manager. Simplified installation for users,
keeps things secure (as long as vendors push updates to the repos) and
probably makes Microsoft some cash from selling stuff.

But it's certainly not a new idea.

~~~
thibauld_
Maybe you'll like our upcoming v2 implementation better?
<http://static.allmyapps.com/images/uploads/allmyapps_v2.jpg>

~~~
oliwarner
Honestly? Not really...

I don't know where to look between the logo, tiles, sidebar filters, sign-up
button, big text "tabs", forced uppercase, forced lowercase and that
mysterious white pane at the bottom.

It all sort of makes sense and doesn't at the same time. It's a really hard
one to explain. I think a first step you need to look at the typography. It's
all over the place. If that's a Windows style convention, there's no saving
the human race.

It's also not that useful to just have a massive tile-spread of things at the
topmost levels. Keep editorial and design control over the first "Find apps"
screen. Also make sure you're not suggesting things that people already have
on those screens.

And why are there things without icons?

------
thibauld_
I'm the CEO of allmyapps. Needless to say I 100% agree that it is how
installing & managing apps should have been on Windows 7! We are on our way to
v2 now... let me show you a screenshot of the upcoming version [1] (it is a HN
exclusivity btw!)

While the current version (1.5) is .NET/WPF based, we've switched to full
C++/Webkit for v2. Results are impressive: launch <2s even on the crappiest PC
we could find, <40Mb of memory footprint... and, best of all, the UI is just
"fast and fluid"(tm).

[1]<http://static.allmyapps.com/images/uploads/allmyapps_v2.jpg>

~~~
xqyz
That actually does look better, thanks for showing.

------
anony_mouse
Prefer ninite.com. (no register. All essentials on 1 page.) But this wins
visually.

~~~
thibauld_
I forgot to mention that v2 of allmyapps won't require signup anymore.

